# Chronograph fun killin time



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

*ok, so I used a google search to get the steel ball bearing weights in grains, so i'm assuming this is rough

*temperature was pretty cold probably around 60 degrees F, this is also an estimate

*I'm still getting error readings so when I get 3 or 4 good readings that was a wrap and I'm using the high on the fps to equal the foot pounds.

*Really I wanted to just get the feet per second for the square tubes, but I ended up doing all this just out of curiousity.

*None of the bandsets I used were cut by myself except for the 1 inch double straight cuts for the 5/8 steel ball.

*I just used a rifle bullet weight and velocity calculator I found to get the foot pounds of energy.

*This is just a representation of how these setups can perform in this environment. There are variables involved and I probably could have put more effort into

isolating some of these variables, but I was just having fun killing time. Use these numbers at your own risk i'm not responsible  think I did that right lol

4 readings,BallSize:3/8" steel, bandsetup: BB shooter bands from a+ slingshots: (High was 203.5 fps=5.02 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 3.544 grams or

54.692 grains for 3/8 steel ball bearing

3 readings,BallSize:3/8" steel,bandsetup:stock latex bands from flippinout scout slingshotHigh was 207 fps=5.20 foot pounds of energy)if weight is 3.544 grams or 54.692 grains for 3/8 steel ball bearing

4 readings,Ballsize:7/16" steel, bandsetup: stock looped tubes from performance catapults(High was 208 fps=8.24 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 5.628 grams or 86.853 grains for 7/16 steel ball bearing

3 readings,Ballsize:1/2"steel, Bandsetup:Black squares put on Milbro pro shot uk(High was 156.7 fps=7.0 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 8.402 grams or 129.66 grains for a 1/2" steel ball bearing

3 readings,Ballsize:1/2:steel, Bandsetup:Some kind of high quality tapered rubber, possibly gum rubber, probably from simpleshots do-it yourself kit. Very impressive healthy looking rubber(high was 181 fps=9.43 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 8.402 grams or 129.66 grains for a 1/2" steel ball bearing

4 readings,Ballsize:1/2"steel,Bandsetup: Ultra power double tapered bands from A+ Slingshots(High was 231 fps=15.35 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 8.402 grams or 129.66 grains for a 1/2" steel ball bearing

4 readings,Ballsize:1/2"steel,Bandsetup: Single Gold Winner Bands from A+ Slingshots(High was 200.8 fps=11.6 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 8.402 grams or 129.66 grains for a 1/2" steel ball bearing

4 readings,Ballsize:1/2"steel,Bandsetup:Gamekeeper John tapered double bands, stock on chunky milbro(High was 216 fps=13.42 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 8.402 grams or 129.66 grains for a 1/2: steel ball bearing

3 readings,Ballsize:5/8"steel,Bandsetup:E2E Big tubes cold(High was146 fps=11.98 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 16.41 grams or 253.24 grains for a 5/8" steel ball bearing

3 readings, Ballsize:5/8"steel, Bandsetup:A+slingshots bigt tubes cold(High was 154 fps=13.33 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 16.41 grams or 253.24 grains for a 5/8" steel ball bearing

4 readings, Ballsize:5/8:steel, Bandsetup: double 1 inch straight cuts TBG(High was 182 fps=18.62 foot pounds of energy) if weight is 16.41 grams or 253.24 grains for a 5/8" steel ball bearing

*Low was the 3/8"steel with the BB shooter bandset at 5.02 foot pounds, hi was the 5/8"steel with the double 1 inch straight cuts TBG at 18.62 foot pounds of energy.

*Runner up was the Ultrapower double tapered bands from A+ slingshots at 15.35 foot pounds of energy

*The most interesting award goes to the solid black squares. Everybody says they are slow but enough for hunting. I've never seen any numbers before on the black squares So here are numbers which is proof they are slow BUT are enough to effectively kill game, I'm probably not going to use them for hunting though.

*Excellent performance award goes to the tapered single Gold Winner Bands. at 11.6 foot pounds of energy I've killed more game with this setup than any other setup. Because of the easy draw and the bands performance, when I am giving a slingshot to family or friends I put this band setup on.

*Cool factor award goes to the Performance Catapults looped tubes. These are the first tubes I've shot. I shoot flats, but these looped tubes have me convinced that either flatbands or tubes, it is just a matter of preference. I definitely enjoy shooting this setup a lot


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just realized this post is supposed to go in the slingshot bands and tubes section. How do I move it?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I just realized this post is supposed to go in the slingshot bands and tubes section. How do I move it?


A Mod will have to do it for you.Like Charles ...Henry. MJ,,,, Any person who is a Mod...,,there the people who can do this..OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Moved it ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

nice - i was thinking about ordering some square blacks but you turned me off


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

square blacks are pretty cool for what they are, I chronied the 9/16 steel ball and it shot the same as .50 steel. I think I got 153 feet per second with a 9/16 steel ball bearing. I'm still waiting for my scale so that I can accurately measure the fpe. Also I've been shooting in somewhat chilly temp. between 55-65 degrees about. I'm ordering more 9/16 steel balls


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

It's 19 degrees out and I'm going to redo this test. I'm leaving the slingshots outside for an hour. I warmed the basement this time to about 70 degrees and I retested the black squares for a baseline. On the first test I got 156.7 fps with a half inch ball this time I got 174 fps so the warmth made a difference. Other differences in this test include linatex testing,gum rubber bands were shortend and got a faster warm reading about 193 fps. Also I'm leaving out the primitive supply slingshot on this test. also I wont be calculating the foot pounds of energy. I'm just going to record the feet per second


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

What is your draw length please?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

37-38"


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

cheers,

T Y


----------

